# Your pre-desert island music?



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

You are about to be shipped off to a desert island for five years with no music whatever. But you may listen three pieces, once each, in the hours before leaving. None may be longer than 90 minutes.

What do you choose?


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Brahms Piano Concerto 2
Sibelius 5
Mahler 9


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Is this any different from our three favorite works? Does the desert island story change anyone's answer? I'd be curious.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> Is this any different from our three favorite works? Does the desert island story change anyone's answer? I'd be curious.


Dunno, I'm curious too. Maybe some people who respond can let us know!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Steve Reich The Desert Music
Varese Déserts
Monteverdi Come costruire una barca


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

it reminds me like what piece would you choose for your funeral. Like a last meal. Depressing


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)

Mozart: Requiem
Mahler: Symphony No. 6
Stravinsky: Le Sacre du printemps


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Any 4.5 hours of atonal by Schoenberg it would put me of music for life. I would relish the peace to come.......


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I prefer silence or a quick painless heart attack.


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I prefer silence or a quick painless heart attack.


so Pugg's choice is:

Cage - 4'33
Cage - 4'33
and
Cage 4'33??


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I know enough music in my head that five years on an island wouldn't really render me music-less. I have no idea.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Stockhausen's Helicopter Quartet to confuse my captors into thinking there's a police helicopter nearby. In the confusion I manage to escape.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

> I know enough music in my head that five years on an island wouldn't really render me music-less. I have no idea.


good for you.

I have atrocious audial memory


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Xenakiboy said:


> so Pugg's choice is:
> 
> Cage - 4'33
> Cage - 4'33
> ...


One is enough for the heart attack


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

(predictably) Symphony No. 9, Beethoven

A Passion Play, Ian Anderson / Jethro Tull

Awaken, Yes


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

LvB Quartet #15 , op 132 in Am. I listened to it yesterday and it knocks my socks off every time I hear it. I realize there is hope for humanity when I hear it. Or, if I'm allowed, all the late quartets.

Sibelius symphony #5, sublime. Or if I'm allowed, all the Sibelius symphonies.

Bach Sonatas and Partitas for solo violin. Or if I'm allowed, I'll play what I can of the the solo Bach, and I'll listen to the Orchestral Suites and Brandenburg Concerti.

Of course, this leaves out so much music, my beloved Brahms, RVW, Stravinsky, Mahler...


----------

